# Stihl MS-441CM or MS-461 ?



## s219 (Sep 28, 2012)

So I went from not being able to find a 441 CM for my buddy to having my choice between a 441 CM or 461 (both shipments will arrive at a local dealer early next week). I don't have all the specs for the 461 yet, but it appears to be a strato design but not M-tronic. Will probably weigh about the same as the 441 but have more power. Rubber anti-vibe. Probably about $100 more than the 441 CM. 

Any thoughts from people who do know the specs of the 461? Other than the extra cost, the 461 would seem to be a no brainer in terms of power/weight, however I'd expect the 441 CM to be smoother and maybe a little more user friendly.


----------



## kwhite1271 (Sep 28, 2012)

Actually got the first 461 in the store on Tuesday. It seems to be a well built saw like the 460 . It weighs the same, and from everything i've seen or heard, has as much power as the 460. Same weight as 441cm but a little more power. It is about $100.00 more than the 441cm. If M-tronic is what you would like, then the 441cm is the only choice. And it will be a little smoother in the AV dept. as well.


----------



## tgerloff92 (Sep 28, 2012)

441 or 460! The 461 is an over-anticipated saw. It's strato'd so the efficiency will be up but that ls about it. My 441 cm after ported and re-calibrated runs like a raped ape and the extra revs and in the cut adjustment make it a top contender in my book


----------



## woodbrnr (Sep 28, 2012)

The 441 is one of my favorite saws, can't go wrong with it.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 28, 2012)

tgerloff92 said:


> 441 or 460! The 461 is an over-anticipated saw. It's strato'd so the efficiency will be up but that ls about it. My 441 cm after ported and re-calibrated runs like a raped ape and the extra revs and in the cut adjustment make it a top contender in my book



It looks like the 461 is another screw-up to me - but we don't really know yet....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tgerloff92 (Sep 28, 2012)

How can you say that yet not know #### about how it runs?!


----------



## sawfun9 (Sep 28, 2012)

How big a bar do you need and how fast do you need the saw to cut? For a lot of 28" use and some 32" use get the 460 for a lot of 24" use and some 28" use get the 441. The 461 will stump better than the 441. If your using the saw 6+ hours a day several days in a row then the 441's AV come into play, for the weekend cutter however, AV is less of and issue. The 461 will put a bigger smile on your face but cost more to buy and feed. then also see what feels best in your hands. I don't like the 441's feel (the saw feels and handles heavier than it is to me) or size where the 460 feels and handles natural to me.


----------



## s219 (Sep 28, 2012)

tgerloff92 said:


> How can you say that yet not know #### about how it runs?!



I thought that's how he rolls? I'd be shocked to hear ST offer a validated opinion.


----------



## tgerloff92 (Sep 28, 2012)

s219 said:


> I thought that's how he rolls? I'd be shocked to hear ST offer a validated opinion.



Great point, mind fart on my part.


----------



## s219 (Sep 29, 2012)

sawfun9 said:


> How big a bar do you need and how fast do you need the saw to cut? For a lot of 28" use and some 32" use get the 460 for a lot of 24" use and some 28" use get the 441. The 461 will stump better than the 441. If your using the saw 6+ hours a day several days in a row then the 441's AV come into play, for the weekend cutter however, AV is less of and issue. The 461 will put a bigger smile on your face but cost more to buy and feed. then also see what feels best in your hands. I don't like the 441's feel (the saw feels and handles heavier than it is to me) or size where the 460 feels and handles natural to me.



I have been running a 441 myself with a 20" bar for typical cutting, or a 25" when needed for felling bigger stuff. I'd buy a longer bar if I ever need one. I guess what it comes down to is -- do I sell the 441 to my buddy and get the 461 for myself, or keep my 441 and he buys a new 441. This is a real twisted case of CAD, obviously, but how can I refuse when these situations drop in my lap.

The 441 has done fine for me, but the new 461 is intriguing. I am interested in setting up an Alaskan sawmill for pine and poplar, and that has me thinking the 461 would be a little better. As far as vibration, I like how smooth the 441 and my 261 are, and probably wouldn't want to take a huge downgrade there even though I only cut on weekends for the most part.

So with no complaints about the 441, I guess the question is whether the extra power and capability of the 461 is worth a tradeoff of more vibration, more cost, more fuel. Well, that, and it's also a new model and carries some allure… Not much allure in my life anymore, so I gotta take advantage of it...


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2012)

tgerloff92 said:


> How can you say that yet not know #### about how it runs?!



They are just not able to keep up with Husky's progress, and still have to depend on the "first generation" strato and AT stuff, that Husky sold them years ago....


----------



## H 2 H (Sep 29, 2012)

tgerloff92 said:


> How can you say that yet not know #### about how it runs?!



You just have to face it ST is in his own little world about Stihl Chainsaw's :msp_tongue:

Heck; I don't like talking about saw's I haven't work on or ran for a period of time and the 461 I haven't used or even seen one I've seen pictures of them that's all :msp_w00t:


----------



## tgerloff92 (Sep 29, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> You just have to face it ST is in his own little world about Stihl Chainsaw's :msp_tongue:
> 
> Heck; I don't like talking about saw's I haven't work on or ran for a period of time and the 461 I haven't used or even seen one I've seen pictures of them that's all :msp_w00t:



Well by going by that motto, ST shouldn't be talking. Maybe not Ben a part of these forums


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 29, 2012)

tgerloff92 said:


> Well by going by that motto, ST shouldn't be talking. Maybe not Ben a part of these forums



Easy does it young buck. ST knows more about saws than you'll likely ever know. Much of what ST says about Stihl saws is just to get a rise out of them old Stihl heads. Truth is he's normally right anyway.


----------



## Officer's Match (Sep 29, 2012)

Both stock and ported, the 441C has proven a strong runner that's very easy to live with. The 461 may prove out to do both as well, but frankly we have no way of knowing as of yet.


----------



## WV wood chopper (Sep 29, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Easy does it young buck. ST knows more about saws than you'll likely ever know. Much of what ST says about Stihl saws is just to get a rise out of them old Stihl heads. Truth is he's normally right anyway.





How can you say ST "likely" knows more than him about saws?? Nobody knows who knows the most about anything anybody knows w/o knowing what that somebody "likely" really knows! Know what I mean, or do you just know what ST "likely" knows, or thinks he knows w/o knowing who knows more than he does? I bet I "likely" know the answer!


----------



## tgerloff92 (Sep 29, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Easy does it young buck. ST knows more about saws than you'll likely ever know. Much of what ST says about Stihl saws is just to get a rise out of them old Stihl heads. Truth is he's normally right anyway.


Don't you guys ever get tired of it? Jesus


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 29, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Easy does it young buck. ST knows more about saws than you'll likely ever know. Much of what ST says about Stihl saws is just to get a rise out of them old Stihl heads. Truth is he's normally right anyway.



Truth is Saw Troll has never run or even seen a Stihl chainsaw in person.


----------



## ri chevy (Sep 29, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It looks like the 461 is another screw-up to me - but we don't really know yet....:msp_rolleyes:



The speculation is kind of pathetic, and takes away from good information from the threads. Kind of reminds me of an arm chair general. 



Andyshine77 said:


> Easy does it young buck. ST knows more about saws than you'll likely ever know. Much of what ST says about Stihl saws is just to get a rise out of them old Stihl heads. Truth is he's normally right anyway.



He may, but the Stihl bashing really gets old after a while, like a couple of posts. He detracts threads time and time again. He is on these forums, 24/7. When does he ever cut any wood? Maybe he could grab hold of a Stihl 441 CM or a 460 and head out to the woods, use the saw, and report back to us with his findings? That would make more sense than the constant negativity. It would also give him more credibility. Turn over a new leaf in a new forest please.


----------



## opinion (Sep 29, 2012)

It would be boring if everyone agreed.


----------



## ri chevy (Sep 29, 2012)

So disagreeing and bashing is better? 

WE need to get back on topic.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2012)

WV wood chopper said:


> How can you say ST "likely" knows more than him about saws?? Nobody knows who knows the most about anything anybody knows w/o knowing what that somebody "likely" really knows! Know what I mean, or do you just know what ST "likely" knows, or thinks he knows w/o knowing who knows more than he does? I bet I "likely" know the answer!





tgerloff92 said:


> Don't you guys ever get tired of it? Jesus



Your problem! :msp_smile:


----------



## tgerloff92 (Sep 29, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Your problem! :msp_smile:



Ha I guess it is... I respect your opinion, on Husqvarna saws lol....


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2012)

opinion said:


> It would be boring if everyone agreed.



Right! :agree2:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Truth is Saw Troll has never run or even seen a Stihl chainsaw in person.



Totally wrong, I even like some of them. :msp_smile:


----------



## AndrewGeib (Sep 29, 2012)

The question was a 441 cm or 461 it has nothing to do with husky!!! Lets help the guy decide which one of these saws will work beast for his needs and not bash the brand (ST) oh and MS 441 cm you will love


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 29, 2012)

ri chevy said:


> So disagreeing and bashing is better?
> 
> WE need to get back on topic.



You would think a forum full of grown men could disagree without all the bashing, but guess not.

Sawtroll sure does get a rise outta some of these fellows.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 29, 2012)

AndrewGeib said:


> The question was a 441 cm or 461 it has nothing to do with husky!!! Lets help the guy decide which one of these saws will work beast for his needs and not bash the brand (ST) oh and MS 441 cm you will love



Theres not a thing wrong with giving someone another perspective. Hell, a 390xp will outcut all of them honestly. But thats beside the point. 

I love my 441C and thats the one I would pick over the 461. But I also love my 372xp. Brand bias leads to blindness.


----------



## dwraisor (Sep 29, 2012)

M-Tronic does it for me. I thought long and hard when deciding on a 441 or the 460. Looking at the specs alone there didn't seem much point in the 441, same weight, smaller cc, less power, etcetera. I was looking to upgrade from my 361. Then I read on here about M-tronic. I was not aware at first this was out there. I have run my budy's 460, and it is a nice saw. But I love and would trade my 441 M-tronic for any screwdriver-adjusted rubber AV'd saw. 

As I type this my right hand tingles, and the thumb feels half asleep, so I know it is going under the knife maybe before year's end. SO I really look at the AV a saw has. Vibs and those repetitive motions (using a key board mouse etc.) is getting to me finally.

As far as the brand biased, I know other saws are as good, some maybe better, but my first was Stihl, and all my bars, chains etc will swap from one to the other. Interchangeability w/out bar adapters etc and just overall familiarity w/ controls and the layouts keep me with Stihl over adding other brands (that said I have a P/U truck in the drive full of OLD greenies to be unloaded).

dw


----------



## gcsupraman (Sep 29, 2012)

Unless you are running a 30" plus bar, I would recommend the 441CM. The very small power difference would barely be noticed in anything less and wouldn't be worth the tradeoff for giving up the M-tronic. 

-Greg


----------



## justtools (Sep 29, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> They are just not able to keep up with Husky's progress, and still have to depend on the "first generation" strato and AT stuff, that Husky sold them years ago....



I admit that huskys have improved alot in the last few years. They also needed the most improvement to get them up to speed in the saw market.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 29, 2012)

ri chevy said:


> The speculation is kind of pathetic, and takes away from good information from the threads. Kind of reminds me of an arm chair general.
> 
> 
> 
> He may, but the Stihl bashing really gets old after a while, like a couple of posts. He detracts threads time and time again. He is on these forums, 24/7. When does he ever cut any wood? Maybe he could grab hold of a Stihl 441 CM or a 460 and head out to the woods, use the saw, and report back to us with his findings? That would make more sense than the constant negativity. It would also give him more credibility. Turn over a new leaf in a new forest please.



well you've been here what two months. ST has been a valuable member longer than I have. Sorry you don't have a clue, one of his all time favorite saws is a ms361.


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 29, 2012)

ri chevy said:


> The speculation is kind of pathetic, and takes away from good information from the threads. Kind of reminds me of an arm chair general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ri chevy (Sep 29, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> well you've been here what two months. ST has been a valuable member longer than I have. Sorry you don't have a clue, one of his all time favorite saws is a ms361.



I have been cutting wood for 40 years. It shouldn't matter if I have been here since 2004 like you, or 2 months. I simply made mention of his constant bashing of Stihl saws was getting old. And yes, I noticed that in my short time here. Go figure. As I stated, before he makes any more negative comments on any saws, let him get a hold of the saw, go out and actually cut wood with it use it, and then report back on his experiences. It really would give him more credibility. AS it stands right now, he looks like an old disgruntaled man who is nit picking and commenting negatively on every Stihl saw there is, except for his favorite MS 361.  He needs to get a life. 

The above post by indianspring is very eloquently stated and I agree wholeheartedly. And for the record, I have a Stihl and a Husqvarna. 

Now, lets get back on TOPIC. The question was "*Stihl MS-441CM or MS-461*?"


----------



## Officer's Match (Sep 29, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Theres not a thing wrong with giving someone another perspective. *Hell, a 390xp will outcut all of them honestly.* But thats beside the point.
> 
> I love my 441C and thats the one I would pick over the 461. But I also love my 372xp. Brand bias leads to blindness.



So if a fella' was awaiting one (ported by EC) he'd likely not be disappointed? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 29, 2012)

ri chevy said:


> I have been cutting wood for 40 years. It shouldn't matter if I have been here since 2004 like you, or 2 months. I simply made mention of his constant bashing of Stihl saws was getting old. And yes, I noticed that in my short time here. Go figure. As I stated, before he makes any more negative comments on any saws, let him get a hold of the saw, go out and actually cut wood with it use it, and then report back on his experiences. It really would give him more credibility. AS it stands right now, he looks like an old disgruntaled man who is nit picking and commenting negatively on every Stihl saw there is, except for his favorite MS 361.  He needs to get a life.
> 
> The above post by indianspring is very eloquently stated and I agree wholeheartedly. And for the record, I have a Stihl and a Husqvarna.
> 
> Now, lets get back on TOPIC. The question was "*Stihl MS-441CM or MS-461*?"



That's what I'm talking about when I mentioned how long you've been here. At one time ST did report about saw about and how they run feel and so on. You see I'm not sure if he can run a saw much any more. Sure a lot of what he says gets repeated too much, but so what he has the right to say whatever he wants to, just as you do.

This is a saw forum lighten up.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 29, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> He may, but the Stihl bashing really gets old after a while, like a couple of posts. He detracts threads time and time again. He is on these forums, 24/7. When does he ever cut any wood? Maybe he could grab hold of a Stihl 441 CM or a 460 and head out to the woods, use the saw, and report back to us with his findings? That would make more sense than the constant negativity. It would also give him more credibility. Turn over a new leaf in a new forest please.[/QUOTE
> 
> I respect ST as a person, and yes Andy, he's been here a hell of a long time, much longer than me, but this constant BS he spews has become more frequent, when is right to bash a saw a member just bought and is proud of. His opinions are like a broken record it is obvious he has never run half of the equipment he bashes, it's part of the European superioty complex, I been there and expierencied first hand, we're just a bunch of dang Yankee's that liberated their continent and knocked up there women, there is a miniority who don't exhibit this behavior but most do. It's obvoius that more and more of the new members have seen through the arm chair opinions and aren't going to keep their mouth shut. I obviously like my Stihls, for more than one reason, they mfg in the US, and I have the best dealer support a man could ask for, but I also would be open to running Husky given the same deals and support as well as Dolmar.
> It's gotten to the point were respect is waning. Hell I proud of the guy who saved up enough to buy a 199.00 Poulan to keep his family warm, we all didn't start out with top end pro saws, not does everyone have the need for one. Give a man credit for just buying a saw and gettiing out and cutting his own wood irregardless of brand. I'd bet everything I own my little 028 has cut many more cord of wood than ST has ever thought about cutting, sometimes silence will earn a hell of a lot more respect.



Maybe you have inferiority complex, you sure like hearing your own voice.


----------



## saxman (Sep 29, 2012)

Indiansprings comments were well stated, I don't give a hoot what brand of saw anyone buys, your paying for it, not me! I think it is very rude for someone to hijack a thread in which someone wants input to decide between different Stihl saws and invariably someone will jump in and suggest they are stupid for not buying a 346,372.395, etc. I presume that the person posting the original question had narrowed their choice down to Stihl models so unless you have personal information on those models perhaps It would be best to withhold off topic comments. I think we all need to show each other more respect at times. Sorry for the rant

Steve


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 29, 2012)

Steve I mostly agree with you, unfortunately we are living in a world with people that have over inflated egos and opinions.


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 29, 2012)

wow

the 441 is complex,
the 461 is very simple, it is not a strato, it has quad ports

buy the 461 and send it to me for a free port job, does it get any better then that?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 29, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> wow
> 
> the 441 is complex,
> the 461 is very simple, it is not a strato, it has quad ports
> ...



best post in this thread to date.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 30, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> So if a fella' was awaiting one (ported by EC) he'd likely not be disappointed? :msp_w00t:



Yep, very likely not disappointed I would say.


----------



## deye223 (Sep 30, 2012)

:biggrin:


----------



## Reyn (Sep 30, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> wow
> 
> the 441 is complex,
> the 461 is very simple, it is not a strato, it has quad ports
> ...



Easy choice now.


----------



## deye223 (Sep 30, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> ri chevy said:
> 
> 
> > The speculation is kind of pathetic, and takes away from good information from the threads. Kind of reminds me of an arm chair general.
> ...


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 30, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Maybe you have inferiority complex, you sure like hearing your own voice.




Nope, no inferiority complex, just respect what a guys wants or buys, heck, I'd be proud to own sny of your saws. I'm just saying each to their own, we all have different brand oppurtunities in our areas and some brand dealers are better in some locals supporting their brand. Relativly low post count for the time on here. Sorry if it offended you.


----------



## ANILE8 (May 6, 2013)

s219 said:


> I have been running a 441 myself with a 20" bar for typical cutting, or a 25" when needed for felling bigger stuff. I'd buy a longer bar if I ever need one. I guess what it comes down to is -- do I sell the 441 to my buddy and get the 461 for myself, or keep my 441 and he buys a new 441. This is a real twisted case of CAD, obviously, but how can I refuse when these situations drop in my lap.
> 
> The 441 has done fine for me, but the new 461 is intriguing. I am interested in setting up an Alaskan sawmill for pine and poplar, and that has me thinking the 461 would be a little better. As far as vibration, I like how smooth the 441 and my 261 are, and probably wouldn't want to take a huge downgrade there even though I only cut on weekends for the most part.
> 
> So with no complaints about the 441, I guess the question is whether the extra power and capability of the 461 is worth a tradeoff of more vibration, more cost, more fuel. Well, that, and it's also a new model and carries some allure… Not much allure in my life anymore, so I gotta take advantage of it...



I suggest that Stihl could have put M-Tronic on the new MS461 if they wanted to as they have control of the new technology now but there was a good reason they did not.

Exactly what that reason is only they know.

As yet we have not seen M-Tronic on anything over about 70cc from Stihl so maybe there are other limiting factors we don't know about.


----------



## CR500 (May 6, 2013)

ANILE8 said:


> I suggest that Stihl could have put M-Tronic on the new MS461 if they wanted to as they have control of the new technology now but there was a good reason they did not.
> 
> Exactly what that reason is only they know.
> 
> As yet we have not seen M-Tronic on anything over about 70cc from Stihl so maybe there are other limiting factors we don't know about.



Or is it because if they put M-Tronic on the 461.... they would not sell many 441s and are using the 461 for the market of "old schoolers" that do not want to adapt to today's modern technology.

I'm betting the 661 will be M-Tronic. I'm curious if it will have a non M-Tronic option though?


----------



## ANILE8 (May 6, 2013)

CR500 said:


> Or is it because if they put M-Tronic on the 461.... they would not sell many 441s and are using the 461 for the market of "old schoolers" that do not want to adapt to today's modern technology.
> 
> I'm betting the 661 will be M-Tronic. I'm curious if it will have a non M-Tronic option though?



Yes, that is another question again. Do Stihl really need two 400 series models anyway...?

Maybe and maybe not, I don't have a marketing degree. I don't know which option would be more financial beneficial to the company.

Normally I have found that technology trickles downwards from the biggest most expensive models to the cheaper offerings.

It is quite mysterious why Stihl has chosen to upgrade their model line up in reverse order if in fact that is what they are planning to do.

Not saying they are as I don't know what the new 600 or 800 series will have and those that do and not going to comment in an open net forum.


----------



## CR500 (May 6, 2013)

ANILE8 said:


> Yes, that is another question again. Do Stihl really need two 400 series models anyway...?
> 
> Maybe and maybe not, I don't have a marketing degree. I don't know which option would be more financial beneficial to the company.
> 
> ...



Stihl has been messing around with the internals of the 660/066 over the years... just nothing hugely noticeable to the average guy.

As for the 880, Stihl updated it a couple years ago so it will be around for a bit


----------



## ANILE8 (May 6, 2013)

CR500 said:


> Stihl has been messing around with the internals of the 660/066 over the years... just nothing hugely noticeable to the average guy.
> 
> As for the 880, Stihl updated it a couple years ago so it will be around for a bit



Yes, agreed.

I was mainly talking about their newish M-Tronic technology which they could throw on all of their saws tomorrow if they wanted to.

Providing of course there was no technically prohibitive reason they could not.
 
There might very well be a valid and genuine reason why this technology is not immediately adaptable to engines over 70cc. 

If you look at Husky's offering this would validate this hypothesis.


----------



## ANILE8 (May 7, 2013)

WV wood chopper said:


> How can you say ST "likely" knows more than him about saws?? Nobody knows who knows the most about anything anybody knows w/o knowing what that somebody "likely" really knows! Know what I mean, or do you just know what ST "likely" knows, or thinks he knows w/o knowing who knows more than he does? I bet I "likely" know the answer!



Agreed, it is pure speculation to hypothesise as to what someone else in fact does or doesn't know.

I don't even know what I probably should know most of the time. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ANILE8 (May 7, 2013)

dwraisor said:


> But I love and would trade my 441 M-tronic for any screwdriver-adjusted rubber AV'd saw.
> 
> dw



If you would trade your MS441 M-Tronic for any manual mixture adjusted saw you must F'N hate it!


----------



## groundup (May 7, 2013)

What were we talking about?


----------



## janesy (May 30, 2013)

I had an MS441 standard carb saw,and also have an MS460. There is a noticeable difference in power, however you can buck with the 441 all day and feel fine. Not possible with the 460.

I keep the 441 with a 20" bar and a 25" on the 460. And the 460 will still out cut it.

However my local still dealer just offered me a deal I couldn't refuse on either a 441 Mtronic or a new 461. I traded the old 441 in for an m-tronic one, but have yet to use it.
Sometimes power is not everything if you have to take a day off to recoup from the vibes.


----------



## Erik (Jan 31, 2017)

Lifting this thread from its past existence. I have run both a 441 and a 461, I sold all the 441's not because they're a bad saw, but I don't like the look or feel of them. The anti vibe is great, as in the air filtration more so than the 461. In previous comments someone said the 461 feels more natural, and this is extremely correct in my opinion. The 441 pulls a 28" with authority, not a 32". The 461 pulls a 28" and 32" with authority, and a 36" well in soft wood. I put a dual port on my 461 and it really helped out. A lot louder but the performance increase is noticeable. 461 is my personal beast, I'd pick my husky372xp over a 441 all day long. I only keep saws that put a smile on my face and oil the bars I want them to.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jan 31, 2017)

My ported 441R C-M is definitely my go to saw. With a 20" I run an 8 pin in any wood (could pull more in softer stuff, so I get to really crank on it). Most of the time I run a 24" Sugi, and either 7 or 8 pin depending on the wood and/or my mood. I usually go 7 pin on 28", but seldom use it as the 24" Sugi is so perfect on that saw. I sold my stock 460 because it was weak compared to the ported M-Tronic. For comfort, power, convenience, and just fun/mean attitude, I LOVE my 441.


----------



## longbowch (Jan 31, 2017)

I love mine too!


----------



## ri chevy (Jan 31, 2017)

Sounds good. Is it ported or stock?


----------



## longbowch (Jan 31, 2017)

ri chevy said:


> Sounds good. Is it ported or stock?



It's ported by MM. 
don't know why the video is up twice?


----------



## ri chevy (Jan 31, 2017)

Lol. Runs real nice!


----------



## longbowch (Jan 31, 2017)

Seems like you love em or hate em. They are super smooth but a little heavy.


----------



## saxman (Jan 31, 2017)

I love my 441RCM It wears a 25" bar mostly. I have a 660 with a 36" for big stuff. The 441 is super smooth and a pleasure to run







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik (Jan 31, 2017)

Officer's Match said:


> My ported 441R C-M is definitely my go to saw. With a 20" I run an 8 pin in any wood (could pull more in softer stuff, so I get to really crank on it). Most of the time I run a 24" Sugi, and either 7 or 8 pin depending on the wood and/or my mood. I usually go 7 pin on 28", but seldom use it as the 24" Sugi is so perfect on that saw. I sold my stock 460 because it was weak compared to the ported M-Tronic. For comfort, power, convenience, and just fun/mean attitude, I LOVE my 441.


When funds permit, I will get back to you on a ported 461. I've only seen videos of them and they scream. I've seen 441's ported and yes they do scream too. That Sugi looks AMAZING! 24"? I just love the look of the 461 and how it performs for my tasks. It's definitely got more low end grunt than a 441, maybe not a ported 441 (clueless on that cause I haven't used one) but I like a saw where I can stop it in the cut, look around for the tip, check my escape route if needed, and not have to exert myself to get a 32" bar rolling again. The 441's I used have more top end, but I noticed they get hung up easier in pitchy wood. Ported saws achieve a whole new level of power increase so like I said I don't know but the stock and dual port 441's I used I had to finesse the saw more so than my 461. That 441 is a sweet, clean looking saw man. Wish I had the money for a sugi too.


----------



## Erik (Jan 31, 2017)

longbowch said:


> Seems like you love em or hate em. They are super smooth but a little heavy.


I'm not a guy who picks sides. If it's a good saw, it's a good saw, enough said (saw troll take notes). I'm also a young guy who hasn't realized what vibration is yet, except with an old Troy built weedwacker I have haha. I like the 441, but I just like the 372 more that I picked up at Cash America for $350!!!


----------



## Officer's Match (Feb 1, 2017)

Erik said:


> When funds permit, I will get back to you on a ported 461. I've only seen videos of them and they scream. I've seen 441's ported and yes they do scream too. That Sugi looks AMAZING! 24"? I just love the look of the 461 and how it performs for my tasks. It's definitely got more low end grunt than a 441, maybe not a ported 441 (clueless on that cause I haven't used one) but I like a saw where I can stop it in the cut, look around for the tip, check my escape route if needed, and not have to exert myself to get a 32" bar rolling again. The 441's I used have more top end, but I noticed they get hung up easier in pitchy wood. Ported saws achieve a whole new level of power increase so like I said I don't know but the stock and dual port 441's I used I had to finesse the saw more so than my 461. That 441 is a sweet, clean looking saw man. Wish I had the money for a sugi too.


Thanks Eric, I that 24" Sugi was brand new in that pic and I had spent a lot of time cleaning up the saw when I was putting the new bar on. I'm sure a ported 461 would hand mine it's arse, but I still prefer the perks the 441 offers, such as spring av, awesome air filtration, and the ease of starting and always in-tune that M-Tronic provides. I'd love a ported 461 for "play", but hands down prefer the 441 as a go to.


----------



## maulhead (Feb 1, 2017)

Officer's Match said:


> Thanks Eric, I that 24" Sugi was brand new in that pic and I had spent a lot of time cleaning up the saw when I was putting the new bar on. *I'm sure a ported 461 would hand mine it's arse*, but I still prefer the perks the 441 offers, such as spring av, awesome air filtration, and the ease of starting and always in-tune that M-Tronic provides. I'd love a ported 461 for "play", but hands down prefer the 441 as a go to.



I can agree with that, no questions asked. I have a ported 441 c-m, and a ported 461, both built by the same builder. 441 is smooth, and the filter does stay clean longer, I will give it that, but in the power department & low end grunt, the 461 just shines! Hands down.


----------



## ferris076 (Feb 2, 2017)

Wait for the 462


----------



## maulhead (Feb 2, 2017)

ferris076 said:


> Wait for the 462



Pass, I doubt a 462 or whatever it's going to be, will have much a 461.

Springs, and a bunch of extra wires and m-tronic, over complicating things. To keep it in the EPA regulations.

Ain't trying to be a crabby ole coot, but them 462 look like a bloated 362, that sure ain't good, IMHO

I bought into the hype when the last stihl latest & greatest saw, came out a few years ago.....I ain't getting on that boat again.

461 FTW!!


----------

